# 9.5 foot raft RENTAL - Boulder



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

Come rent our 9.5' raft. This boat is begging to get on the river, and Boulder Creek, Clear Creek, the Poudre, and the Saint Vrain are all at good levels for this two to three person raft. The Boulder Creek whitewater park is super fun at the current level, and will only get better as the water comes up. Visit the link below to see the 9.5 foot raft rental and our other paddle rafts that are available (13 and 14 footers)

Whitewater Tubing::CKS Rental center:: Raft Rentals :: raft rentals boulder colorado | Whitwater Tube Company

You can call us at 720-239-2179 or email us at [email protected]
Hours: everyday 10-6

Address: 3600 Arapahoe Ave. Boulder CO 80303 (downstairs of Boulder Nordic Sport)


----------

